# Mini Valet// Car Wash



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Anybody ever seen the types of valet/car washes in la cala, finestrat, benidorm, alfaz, albir, altea areas we regularly see on abandoned pub car parks in the uk ? mainly run by Eastern Europeans in uk.

I have not seen any personally myself, only car wash I have came across is in the rincon area of benidorm which you have to drive into a bay and put coins into the jet wash, vacuum do it yourself etc.

Reason I ask is because a Spanish friend of mine owns a transport cafe on the n332 en route into benidorm which has a fairly big sized tarmaced car park and I also have an English friend who is at this moment in time finding it difficult to find work and happens to be a qualified car valeter, I put two and two together and figured business opportunity if my friend would agree to rent the car park out which he has agreed too for 500€ Per month inclusive of electric and water and further permission to erect a huge metal billboard advertising the car wash with our valet menu in probably 5 diff languages people using the car wash would probably go into the cafe for a caña whilst they wait for there cars to be done plus he is benefitting from the rent, I would also be spending 5k on equipment, cleaning products etc and an office for moi, we would also be doing outcall valeting eventually.

Obviously setting this business up would mean me going self employed which I know is risky so I want to do my homework first.

So we all see cars covered in dust from the "Sahara" apparently and could use a good clean, people who spend money on cars especially high end ones want to take care of them obviously so does anybody know of any competition I would have ? If so where is it ? 

We would be starting off with mini valets from 10€ for cars 15€ small vans/4x4 and 20€ for large vans. This will include complete soap, jet wash and dry, outer And inner glass cleaned, Hoover, inside plastics cleaned, tyre black and new air freshner.

And then obviously moving onto more professional valets, t cut and wax, engine clean etc.

Does this sound like something you would use ?

With regards to setting the business up I know what forms I have to fill in and where I need to go and what money has to be in bank accounts etc 

What I would like to know is what are the self employment payments ?

Is it a minimum of like 300€ per month for everybody self employed then a percentage of your monthly takings or is it just the same payment for every self employed person ?

Also would I have any problems with regards to indirectly using my friends electric and water from his bar for my business ?

Any positive or NEGATIVE critics are welcome as it will help me out along the way.

Please note that this isn't something I am relying on so I have the time to tweek things and get it exactly right before we open up for business.

Thanks 

Tom.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In most cases they are illegal in Spain. Car washes have to be properly operated including collection and recycling of waste water, etc.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, any chance you could elaborate more on this ? Do you know if there are certain ways to make it legal via installing correct drainage systems that will collect the used toxic water ? I'm sort if now wandering if this is the reason people just have to leave there cars to go dirty because there is a water ban on washing cars and the toxic drainage it leaves behind with all the chemicals ? I have always thought they are more lenient on water in Spain because it's cheaper and also you never here of hose pipe bans like in England. Maybe I am wrong ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Albir_Tom said:


> Thanks for the reply, any chance you could elaborate more on this ? Do you know if there are certain ways to make it legal via installing correct drainage systems that will collect the used toxic water ? I'm sort if now wandering if this is the reason people just have to leave there cars to go dirty because there is a water ban on washing cars and the toxic drainage it leaves behind with all the chemicals ? I have always thought they are more lenient on water in Spain because it's cheaper and also you never here of hose pipe bans like in England. Maybe I am wrong ?




all car wash places at petrol stations use recycled water - & you're right that's why you see so many dirty cars - you aren't supposed to wash your own car, apparently

I'm sure if you were to install whatever system they use, but offer a serviced rather than self-service facility it could work - what you need to do is talk to the local ayuntamiento about licences & so on


we have a few mobile car valeters in our area - they use a steam system

you'll probably find many things far _less _lenient here that in the UK tbh


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is a proper set-up in the Carrefour car park Estepona where a team of Moroccan guys operate four well-equipped bays. They are incredibly busy all year round.
They have a full menu of treatments costing up to 100 euros but I go every month for a 30 euro complete exterior/interior clean for my Discovery. They do a great job, worth every cent - they manage to remove every trace of doggy hair and scent.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> There is a proper set-up in the Carrefour car park Estepona where a team of Moroccan guys operate four well-equipped bays. They are incredibly busy all year round.
> They have a full menu of treatments costing up to 100 euros but I go every month for a 30 euro complete exterior/interior clean for my Discovery. They do a great job, worth every cent - they manage to remove every trace of doggy hair and scent.


Great to hear this, and they are using pressure/jet washes I take it ?

Are you getting a t-cut and wax on top of a soap, wash, dry, hoover, plastic treatment, tyre black and new air freshner ? Because if not that's over priced in my opinion I will be doing all this minus the t-cut and wax for 15€ on a discovery type vehicle, I'd charge 30€ with a t-cut and wax included. 

I'm hoping there is a way round the legalities though and don't mind paying my way to secure a hard working honest business, just hope people will embrace our cheap prices and professional approach.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> all car wash places at petrol stations use recycled water - & you're right that's why you see so many dirty cars - you aren't supposed to wash your own car, apparently
> 
> I'm sure if you were to install whatever system they use, but offer a serviced rather than self-service facility it could work - what you need to do is talk to the local ayuntamiento about licences & so on
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply, useful info about the recycled water, cheers.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Albir_Tom said:


> Great to hear this, and they are using pressure/jet washes I take it ?
> 
> Are you getting a t-cut and wax on top of a soap, wash, dry, hoover, plastic treatment, tyre black and new air freshner ? Because if not that's over priced in my opinion I will be doing all this minus the t-cut and wax for 15€ on a discovery type vehicle, I'd charge 30€ with a t-cut and wax included.
> 
> I'm hoping there is a way round the legalities though and don't mind paying my way to secure a hard working honest business, just hope people will embrace our cheap prices and professional approach.


Yes, but no T cut or wax.
It is no way over-priced for round here. This is an expensive area, Marbella a short drive away. We pay more for most things.

Cheapness should imo never be the main selling-point. That word was forbidden in our business - we preferred 'Value for Money'.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Albir_Tom said:


> I have always thought they are more lenient on water in Spain because it's cheaper and also you never here of hose pipe bans like in England. Maybe I am wrong ?


Before the reservoirs got filled up during the spate of wetter winters we had a while ago, I can certainly remember there being hose pipe bans around here in the summers, garden sprinklers being banned and car washes not allowed to operate - and periods, especially in the smaller villages, when everyone's domestic supply was cut off altogether for several hours each day.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, but no T cut or wax.
> It is no way over-priced for round here. This is an expensive area, Marbella a short drive away. We pay more for most things.
> 
> Cheapness should imo never be the main selling-point. That word was forbidden in our business - we preferred 'Value for Money'.


I lived in Marbella for 5 years and I still
Wouldn't have paid 30€ for a bit of water, soap, glass cleaner, Hoover and tyre black sorry. But you have made me realise that I should maybe charge more but not quite 30€ for the same thing I could double to 20€ that will then halve my ideal weekly expected work load and still undercut most of the ones I'm hearing of. 

I completely agree with with the "value for money" quote makes complete sense. I'm tweeking things all the time and aim to make every customer happy. I don't wanna be cheap I don't wanna be flash I want to be a decent working class car wash hehe.

Cheers.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Before the reservoirs got filled up during the spate of wetter winters we had a while ago, I can certainly remember there being hose pipe bans around here in the summers, garden sprinklers being banned and car washes not allowed to operate - and periods, especially in the smaller villages, when everyone's domestic supply was cut off altogether for several hours each day.


Cheers for reply, good info as I now need to start considering hose pipe bans in erratic summers.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Albir_Tom said:


> Cheers for reply, good info as I now need to start considering hose pipe bans in erratic summers.


It seems they have similar problems in some areas of Alicante and Valencia right now, due to the lack of rain this year:-
La sequía obliga a realizar cortes en el suministro de agua en Alicante - laSexta


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Some lengthy cuts in the Cadiz region too. Water can be very expensive, choose your area carefully.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Muchas gracias. Ok so the water supply problem is going to be the one if any.

This may sound silly but I live right by the med, is it illegal to help yourself to sea water ?

I know there are industrial water treatment purifiers that can be used to purify sea water to a certain extent that maybe something worth looking into and an investment could maybe save me money in the long term. 

Have not spoke to my friend yet who is willing to rent the land to me but I don't understand why he would agree to water supply being included if the laws on water supply are so strict.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Albir_Tom said:


> Have not spoke to my friend yet who is willing to rent the land to me but I don't understand why he would agree to water supply being included if the laws on water supply are so strict.


Well, at the risk of being cynical, should temporary restrictions on the use of water during a period of drought be introduced by the authorities, or the supply cut off completely during certain hours, it won't be his problem, will it? He'll still be getting the rent for his land.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Taken what you have said into consideration and agree completely but must stress he is a close friend of mine.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Often amazed me that here we have never had a water shortage issue in 10 years even though it never rains for months on end.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

VFR said:


> Often amazed me that here we have never had a water shortage issue in 10 years even though it never rains for months on end.


Exactly what I was thinking and as I said previously in this post I have always wandered why water is cheaper in Spain be it bottled drinking water and tap water.... Both cheaper than uk.

Plus it's the first I have ever heard of hose pipe bans in this thread.

And yeah it does not rain for months on end.

Strange.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Albir_Tom said:


> I have always wandered why water is cheaper in Spain be it bottled drinking water and tap water.... Both cheaper than uk.
> 
> 
> Strange.


Everything is cheaper than the UK.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

I beg to differ,

Used cars, car parts, tools and building materials to name but a few.

Extortionate!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Albir_Tom said:


> I beg to differ,
> 
> Used cars, car parts, tools and building materials to name but a few.
> 
> Extortionate!!


I don't know where you are shopping but building materials are very, very much cheaper than UK. Tools can be too if you shop around.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Albir_Tom said:


> I beg to differ,
> 
> Used cars, car parts, tools and building materials to name but a few.
> 
> Extortionate!!


As for cars, we have found that they are, in general, better value - far less salt corrosion, and the two that we have had have been excellent vehicles. The quality of work and service we have had from the garages have been good as well using the local Citroën/Peugeot main dealer.

Building services are much much cheaper (that includes labour and materials) and the quality of work has been good to excellent - mind you we use Spanish builders, unlike friends of ours who have used British "builders" and been ripped off both financially and by quality of work much of which is having to be redone *properly *at great expense.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I don't know where you are shopping but building materials are very, very much cheaper than UK. Tools can be too if you shop around.


Wood is extortionate for sure!!

I seen a claw hammer last week for 26€.

Definitely pay more for quality and not quantity.

Car parts and tyres are a joke.

And used cars are just ridiculous. For a used German automatic diesel your looking at big money.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Albir_Tom said:


> Wood is extortionate for sure!!
> 
> I seen a claw hammer last week for 26€.
> 
> ...



... and that's exactly the point, no sensible person uses wood in the Spanish construction industry these days.

Roofs are concrete and tiles, walls are brick and render (generally no plasterboard), floors/ceilings are concrete and tiles.

The only wooden construction I've seen in Spain was by Brit cowboys and they charged accordingly - the roof and walls had to be replaced a couple of years later when they started to warp and rot!


Tools, as I say, are quality and reasonably priced - you just have to look in the right places. I would NEVER suggest buying rubbish - it simply doesn't pay in the long run (IMHO).


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... and that's exactly the point, no sensible person uses wood in the Spanish construction industry these days.
> 
> Roofs are concrete and tiles,


This is the first iv heard about this.

So they are fixing tiles to concrete ?

Can I ask what they are using for shuttering when pouring concrete ?

I can't understand how you get a concrete roof with tiles ?

If it's a flat roof yes but pitched with tiles ?

The only things that can support that amount of concrete are RSJ's and they cost a lot lot more than wood. Even then you would still need wooden shuttering.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Albir_Tom said:


> This is the first iv heard about this.
> 
> So they are fixing tiles to concrete ?
> 
> ...


They use vegas (sic) that are concrete RSG's & used everywhere.
Shuttering is often steel that are reused time & time again as in the main its pillars that they are making.
Plasterboard is being used a lot more now as you can put it up quick & insulate behind it.
On the roof they erect using the vegas (like you would using wood) and now they have ready made polystyrene blocks that are made to fit the void and go up real quick, after that they put a screed of cement on and just lay the roof tiles to that with support on the bottom run ............ interlocking tiles that is.
As you know wood shuttering can use real low grade sheet when its needed and not really classed as wood.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Hmmm interesting.

So the tiles have no underlay underneath and the tiles are not pinned to laff ?

I'd like to see this done. Interesting.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Albir_Tom said:


> Hmmm interesting.
> 
> So the tiles have no underlay underneath and the tiles are not pinned to laff ?
> 
> I'd like to see this done. Interesting.


Absolutely correct.

On top of the concrete they blow (spray) expanded polystyrene - provides strength and a thermal barrier.

They then 'attach' tiles to the roof with mortar in the usual way.


I really think you need to explore the Spanish construction methods before passing too many comments. They do what they do in the way they do for very good and logical reasons. It's only the daft Brits who think they know better who go and do it the 'UK way' and leave messes behind for the owners to have to have repaired!

</rant>


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Albir_Tom said:


> Hmmm interesting.
> 
> So the tiles have no underlay underneath and the tiles are not pinned to laff ?
> 
> I'd like to see this done. Interesting.


Ours have concrete tiles, on a layer of concrete over an insulating layer and a waterproof membrane all laid on caña over poplar joists. We don't have modern bovedas so no polystyrene blocks just a layer of insulating material on the inside ceiling in the attic. We had it all re-roofed to replace the old half-round tiles that had been there for over 50 years.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Ours have concrete tiles, on a layer of concrete over an insulating layer and a waterproof membrane all laid on caña over poplar joists. We don't have modern bovedas so no polystyrene blocks just a layer of insulating material on the inside ceiling in the attic. We had it all re-roofed to replace the old half-round tiles that had been there for over 50 years.


In the old bakery we own (13th century), the roof is made of tree trunks (can't tell what wood) and then very old tiles (about 1inch thick and 8inches x 4inches) which are all held together with yeso. Over this is a layer of concrete and then the half round tiles held on with mortar.

Where this roof has been repaired (to close the hole where it was designed for the pigeons to come and go), the builders put a metal mesh and then sprayed liquid concrete. The tiles are then on top of that.


Might seem strange to us Brits but it can't be too bad given that the roof is still sound and waterproof after 700 + years!


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Who's passing comment ? Even if I did it wouldn't be negative. I'm asking questions because I'm interested that's all. Please done call me a daft Brit.

My original comments wer about over priced things anyway not roofing.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Well getting back on track Tom your idea sounds good to me as good valets are thin on the ground here (IMO) and you have an advantage as you are a Brit.
Yes as a good many of your customers in the area you are talking about will be Brit owned cars & they are used to having a car valeted.

Of course many Spanish drivers also like a clean car & I mentioned earlier that in my immediate area there is a good pro-Spanish run place but more than I wish to pay (so I do it myself)

Most of my spares I buy in the UK at half the price I can get them for here (inc postage on light items mind), but things are changing as tyre prices are now comparable to the UK ............ ie: 225/45/17 Primus 3 are around 100eu now in Valencia and this will inc fitting (sometimes)

Once up and running I will try your outfit myself as I take a trip down there now and then & I can drop it off & pick it up a couple of hours later after enjoying a stroll/lunch etc.


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

VFR said:


> Well getting back on track Tom your idea sounds good to me as good valets are thin on the ground here (IMO) and you have an advantage as you are a Brit.
> Yes as a good many of your customers in the area you are talking about will be Brit owned cars & they are used to having a car valeted.
> 
> Of course many Spanish drivers also like a clean car & I mentioned earlier that in my immediate area there is a good pro-Spanish run place but more than I wish to pay (so I do it myself)
> ...


Thanks a lot VFR. Very much appreciated.


----------

